# When to call it on an HS621



## izualangel (Feb 14, 2017)

I picked this up in January, I think. Never set eyes on one before, had no real idea what to look for. Seller said it would only run with the choke on, but otherwise was operational. No biggie. Cleaned the carb, runs like a champ. The engine is great. The body, not so much. Pretty rusty. Lots of time outside during the sunny summer at elevation. I got a chance to use it when we finally got some snow. Does a mediocre job, but still got the snow into the neighbors yard. The welded auger vibrates like crazy. I went to adjust the scraper bar, and was a bit disheartened to see the condition it's in. The belt looks like it's the original one, and in the same condition as the rest of the machine. Would anyone try to save this beast? I have other SS blowers that work, I grabbed this just to get a chance to play with a new machine.


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

Of course you save it, it's a Honda just begging for some TLC. Lotta good years left in a quality machine!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

IMHO, That auger looks like it's well past usable. I'd try to find a donor machine with a bad engine and make one good one since you say yours is running good.
.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

That auger looks beat to me. A new replacement auger is available, but super expensive. A quick search shows an average of $250 New. Maybe there is a good used one on ebay or something.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

sckgne


----------



## izualangel (Feb 14, 2017)

I looked around and augers on ebay, cheapest I found was in the $250 region. I can pick up a whole new hs621 for that price around here. Probably pull the engine, and throw a few parts on eBay or something. Thanks for the input, everyone.


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

Wow, I must be in the wrong place, I thought we rescued good snow blowers here. I guess i will hang out in the MTD forums for a while. Maybe some cheap pos from menards or wally world will get saved from the hands of the scrappers...


----------



## izualangel (Feb 14, 2017)

gibbs296 said:


> Wow, I must be in the wrong place, I thought we rescued good snow blowers here. I guess i will hang out in the MTD forums for a while. Maybe some cheap pos from menards or wally world will get saved from the hands of the scrappers...


I think you've got me wrong here. I have kept quite a few machines from the junkyard, and I enjoy doing it. There are just so many parts to replace on this one, it may not be feasible.


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

$250 for that part is highway robbery. Shame on you Honda


.


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

I guess a person has to look at it a couple ways. A craftsman will figure out a way to fix the auger and get a set of paddles on it. A parts changer will look at it and think it will exceed the value of the machine. One is not better than the other. It's just how people are.


----------



## izualangel (Feb 14, 2017)

It's not just the auger. I threw in the towel when I saw the damage to the auger housing where the scraper blade was worn to nothing, and the housing, and scraper retainers were being ground into nothing.


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

By the time you're done, the cost of parts will equal close to a new one, and it will still be a heavily used machine that will need repairs. If you like to rebuild and repair things go for it. On the other hand, if you look at it from the monetary side, it doesn't make much sense unless you get another real cheap machine that you can strip parts off it.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

OP. 
Auger housing does not look too bad, I think it can be saved. 
Keep looking for a donor machine, Spring is almost here and there would likely be a few available. I bought a few HS621 with good augers for $25-50 each. Just be patient and keep looking, if you get it fixed you'll be very happy with its performance as they are very well built units (known by some Honda HS621 owners as the 'little tanks') :angel:
:blowerhug:


----------



## izualangel (Feb 14, 2017)

YSHSfan said:


> OP.
> Auger housing does not look too bad, I think it can be saved.
> Keep looking for a donor machine, Spring is almost here and there would likely be a few available. I bought a few HS621 with good augers for $25-50 each. Just be patient and keep looking, if you get it fixed you'll be very happy with its performance as they are very well built units (known by some Honda HS621 owners as the 'little tanks') :angel:
> :blowerhug:


The short time that I did use it to blow snow left a strong impression. The engine is strong, and the stream (though short from worn paddles) was a nice tight stream. I've been trying to find another, but I hardly find things on the curb, or on CL. The used stuff is like gold around here. I do this for fun, but a lot of people do it to make a buck. I still have the HS621 in the garage. It's dry and clean, until I figure out what to do.


----------



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

not to make ya jealous but..... :grin:


----------



## Golfergordy (Oct 29, 2014)

izualangel,
To address your mediocre snow throwing, I have had experience using Honda HS520's and an HS621, and I have found that replacing the drive belt makes the biggest improvement in snow throwing. If I have heard any belt squealing at all, either when throwing snow, or only a slight squeal when engaging the clutch, then I've replaced the belt. This is also a good time to replace the auger rubber if it sticks out less than 5/8" from the steel that it's mounted to. For your machine I would do the above, and also replace the scraper; and repairing/replacing the auger is a must. During the summer, check CL twice daily and you will find an occasional HS621 for sale by a motivated seller for under $100, and even less if it's not in good shape - remember, you only will need the auger if it's in good shape.


----------

